# Help! May not have added enough curing salt.



## smokerjrock (Dec 14, 2020)

So I may not have added enough curing salt to my brisket that I am turning into pastrami. I added 13 g of speed cure, the brisket was 11lbs and I added 16 cups of water to the wet brine. I used some online calculators after and noticed I should have used around 17g. Do you think it would be alright to add the difference into the brine 24 hours later?


----------



## olaf (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't see any reason you couldn't  but my math shows you would need a total of 21.92 gms for an equilibrium brine at 156 ppm. 17 gms would be 121 ppm your currently at only 93.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2020)

When you say "speed cure"...  Do you mean Tender Quick ??


----------



## smokerjrock (Dec 14, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> When you say "speed cure"...  Do you mean Tender Quick ??


Pink curing salt.  6.25% nitrite


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2020)

This is the curing brine used most around the forums... 






						Lo-salt Cured and Smoked Turkey
					

Since I've had a second stroke a few weeks ago, I have to make some changes in my diet and the way I do things.  I don't want to give up the one hobby I truly enjoy, I just have to make some modifications.  You may see me come out with some crazy (who, me?) new methods trying to reduce fats and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




As you will find out .. Pop's is the master of cure brining...  It's not to late to dump your brine out and use Pop's ...


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 14, 2020)

Pops is great for wet brine and here is his basic link Pops
His formula would put you at 40 gm of cure with 2 gallons of water.
Wow a lot of water for average brisket.
 Yes, add cure #1 to to get it to pops formula

I use the Greg Blonder genuineideas website as it gives you the option for dry brine.


----------

